# The Best Campsite Ever



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We have just spent three nights at the best campsite we have ever used..........Concierge Camping near Chichester.

You get what you pay for is certainly true here.
£43 a night we paid but it was worth it.

A fantastic reception area with bar, coffee bar and shop.
Shower rooms to die for with piped music, raindrop shower heads, free toiletries to name but a few luxuries available.

The lay out is superb and highly maintained.
Nothing is too much trouble for the staff,

Take a look........
https://www.conciergecamping.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow, for that price it should be amazing, we stay in hotels for less, including full English breakfast.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It is the Muts Nuts !!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

When we left there we went to Camping in the Forest at Bransgore near Southampton, that brought us down to earth with a bump I can tell you.

The hard standing pitches there are the road !!!! a very shabby site but in a wonderful area of the new forest, but we will not be returning there.

At present we are at the CCC site in Oxford. Again a rather shabby site but only 2 miles into Oxford on the park and ride bus, where her who must be obeyed used her bus pass for the very first time and was chuffed lol.

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We have just spent three nights at the best campsite we have ever used..........Concierge Camping near Chichester.
> 
> You get what you pay for is certainly true here.
> £43 a night we paid but it was worth it.
> .......................


Sorry to disagree Dave, but that's just a daft price.

I'm off to Shropshire shortly at £9.00 per night, and I'm still wondering if I could have done better.

.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> When we left there we went to Camping in the Forest at Bransgore near Southampton, that brought us down to earth with a bump I can tell you.
> 
> The hard standing pitches there are the road !!!! a very shabby site but in a wonderful area of the new forest, but we will not be returning there.
> 
> ...


Camping in the Forest sites are basic it's true, but then that's reflected in the price you pay. We've stayed at a number of them in the New Forest and although you don't get EHU and only a few even have toilets/showers, they do give an opportunity to park up in a beautiful area with the safety and security of being on a patrolled site but without all the rules and regimentation of a normal site. Given that Wilding is not allowed within the boundaries of the National Park they do enable a lot of people to enjoy the experience of camping in a wonderful part of the country. Funnily enough, were off to the New Forest again on Tuesday....:grin2:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> £43 a night we paid but it was worth it
> 
> Dave


You must be joking !!! How much??? 💥💥💥

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like my idea of hell. Uniformed pitches and manicured lawns. Piped music in the showers? FFS!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Bet you're glad you posted this Dave :smile2:


Andrew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn’t pay that

I’m camping 

In a hotel maybe 

But I have a shower, I’m not that bothered about bars or coffee shops 

And rarely trouble the staff anyway 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

You go for it Dave, If it makes you happy that is OK no matter what price you pay, if it suits you that is good, ignore the cheapskates .
I also look for value for money and am willing to pay for it.
I am going to Moreton in Marsh C&MC tomorrow for 3 nights at a cost of £78, at £26 per night I consider it is worth it for the facility's and the local position.
I do not understand these people who want to spend a night in a layby?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> If it makes you happy that is OK, no matter what price you pay, if it suits you that is good(...)


That sums it up nicely.

Happy on my current site by the Mayenne, 4 nights and change for that price (all in) 
(the Sunshine comes free  )


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I earn my money so I spend it the way I like...not others

I loved it and will always remember it for the RIGHT reasons

I am looking for a site now that charges £80 and i will post that on here too hahahahahaha

THERE ARE NO POCKETS IN SHROUDS !!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Matchlock said:


> You go for it Dave, If it makes you happy that is OK no matter what price you pay, if it suits you that is good, ignore the cheapskates .
> I also look for value for money and am willing to pay for it.
> I am going to Moreton in Marsh C&MC tomorrow for 3 nights at a cost of £78, at £26 per night I consider it is worth it for the facility's and the local position.
> I do not understand these people who want to spend a night in a layby?


True. Laybys are fine if you fancy a bacon butty at 5am when the compressor wakes you up lol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I guess we all like different things. If a trimmed well manicured campsite is what you like then thats fine. I wouldn't stop on one but nor would I stop in a layby either. I bought a motorhome for freedom really and to get away from the crowds, regulations and rules. Its not always possible and frankly quite difficult in the UK which is generally why you would usually find me on the other side of the channel most summers. I have found some stunning wild camping spots in the UK though, mainly in the Lakes or the Scottish Isles.

Heres a few both here and abroad. Soz about the toy guitar music


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Whose talking about laybys, there are some lovely CL's for less than a tenner a night, great walks and cycle paths directly from the site, much better for dogs.
Given the choice I would choose the cheap CL every time, regardless of the price.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

One of my favourite sites is Camping Jungfrau in Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland. They have dishwashers!!! (machines that is) not that I make enough dishes to be tempted to use one, and a van-wash. The ambience in a steep glacial valley is beautiful, mountains both sides and misty mornings. Parked by the river the noise of the flowing water lulled me to sleep at night. Excellent facs and real bathrooms. Don't know recent pricing but probably about the same as Dave paid. In fact you get great facs and lovely locations throughout Switzerland, and pricing is in the region of CHF 40-50 in season. Much better at ACSI's E19 out of peak.



In UK, C&CC Teversal is high up on my list about £25 for a couple and van. Again I'm a sucker for a good bathroom.


I also like Brownhills Newark stopover aire. Hook up, facs, a heated pool, sauna, great bathrooms, TV lounge, cafe on site, and its FREEEEEEE!!! for Brownhills Club members only. It's your reward for all the ***** (you know what I mean!)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We prefer CL's mostly. They are usually in lovely quiet areas where you get to appreciate the real countryside. In fact we google map them to make sure there are no hidden surprises 

If I have to use a campsite I never use washrooms. I hate paddling around on cold wet floors. I never trouble the warden. 

I always look for a CL on an acre or more so that the five vans can spread out. Bliss. I suppose it comes from living in the country.

We went on a rally once and as we left the van to take the dog for a walk we joined with another rallyer doing the same thing. First thing we said was that it was a nice site but shame about the noise from the nearby motorway. The other rallyer's reply was "what noise?"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Each to his own Dave and I can see the attraction. But now we can get a superb sea view, all mod cons apartment in The Algarve for £20 a night, was one of the reasons we chose to sell the van.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

"Concierge"......


Been there. Would have got the tee-shirt, but they didn't give us one.



You forgot to mention the orange loo paper. 

Our high living daughter paid for a two night stay for us. It must have been high season, it was £48 per day.

We are currently in a beautiful French motorhome site near Vielle Boucau at 14 euros 20 a day imcluding the tourist tax.
All the facilities are as good as the "concierge" site but with additionals more suited to camping requirements.
The crunch phrase in the concierge swish brochure said:


ONLY TELL YOUR BEST FRIENDS.


Now I've told you !


Bill


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> THERE ARE NO POCKETS IN SHROUDS !!!


Exactly!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have looked at the Concierge site however from memory it is not near (walk-able) to a pub or resto. Also not near public transport I think...although I might be making that last bit up :grin2:


Whilst we only tend to use sites and are not averse to paying in the £20's , a site in the £40's is a bit to rich for us!



Graham:smile2:


PS We like the C&MC site in Moreton too - standard C&MC fayre and handy for the town.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s not the money 

I guess it’s a lifetime of habit that’s hard to break 

Or just maybe my idea of value for money 

I’ll give my grandson 300£ for a Gucci belt because of the immense pleasure owning it gives him 

I cannot understand that pleasure, but I see the pride on his face and one day that pride will be replaced when he gains something more important I hope 

I just couldn’t get pleasure from paying 80£ a night for a site 

It’s beyond me 

And I don’t need pockets in my shroud , I’ve really come to realise I don’t want for anything 

And there is little I want now

And all those things I wanted when I was young and couldn’t afford were meaningless anyway 

But I really appreciate that some get immense pleasure from expensive sites 

So I’ll pass my money to my kids and hoe they will get the immense pleasure from it that I never could 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

GMJ said:


> I have looked at the Concierge site however from memory it is not near (walk-able) to a pub or resto. Also not near public transport I think...although I might be making that last bit up :grin2:
> 
> Whilst we only tend to use sites and are not averse to paying in the £20's , a site in the £40's is a bit to rich for us!
> 
> ...


Which is where I am at the moment, just a bit windy.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We use sites most of the time, occasionally a pub stop but never a layby, wild camping is just not for me as I dont feel safe and and my whole reason for getaways is to relax away from the pressures of my daily grind


My preference is a quiet CL but I do use bigger and more expensive sites on occasion, I think the most I have ever paid is £30 a night on SkySea campsite Port Eynon but the location is glorious


I always use my own facilities and rarely have cause to interact with staff so paying more just for luxurious facilities would just be a waste for me but each to their own and if that's what you like then go for it and enjoy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

bc109 said:


> "Concierge"......
> 
> Been there. Would have got the tee-shirt, but they didn't give us one.
> 
> ...


Attention!! Pedant-on-patrol. Vieux-Bocau. (a Bocau (wtmb) is obviously a masculine, not a feminine). This coast is a really lovely part of France, great weather and friendly natives. Food is great too. Enjoy!>


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

coppo said:


> Wow, for that price it should be amazing, we stay in hotels for less, including full English breakfast.


Don't knock it until you've tried it! We mostly camp abroad using aires/stelplatz due to the poor value over here, but we have used Concierge and found it to be very enjoyable for a couple of days. We also thought that we could have been in a cheap hotel for less but given the choice between a cheap hotel or our van situated in pleasant surroundings it's really no contest.

Ron


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Each to his own Dave and I can see the attraction. But now we can get a superb sea view, all mod cons apartment in The Algarve for £20 a night, was one of the reasons we chose to sell the van.
> 
> Ray.


We too get a great deal on the Algarve in the quiet season at Armacao de Pera at £11 a night with mod cons...in the van

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't argue too much Dave at £11. But we do get everything and a view.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my £9 night spot in the Shropshire AONB and just the way I like it. That's the view looking north towards Corndon Hill. Busy, isn't it. 0

For that there's also a shower and toilet block, wet room and free device charging facilities.

The great thing about life is that we all like something different. 
.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well yes

Tonight we are on the equivilant of a passion site , it’s beautiful 

The gardens are lovely

The weather not promising 

Lovely owners 

11 € + 2 for electric +taxes 

Hot showers , toilets etc

Water, toilet dump ext 

More info plus photos tomorrow

Sandra


----------

